# Now we need a good teriyaki sauce for chicken wings?



## pandemonium (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone have a recipe for like the ones beef o bradys makes? Seems so easy but i haven't seen anything online that is good?


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 12, 2010)

A great Teriyaki Sauce that is out of the bottle is Yoshidas...


----------



## grampyskids (Apr 12, 2010)

I personally do not like Yoshida's Terriaki. I am still searching for the ultimate Terriaki sauce.


----------



## pandemonium (Apr 12, 2010)

i have that that's not quite what im looking for, i guess its a sweeter flavor, if you have had them at a wing joint you will know what i mean?


----------



## hhookk (Apr 13, 2010)

Have you tried this?
http://www.soyvay.com/index.php?main...d=23&chapter=0
It's the only Teriyaki I buy now. The island style with pineapple is the best.


----------



## sweller (Apr 30, 2010)

My own adaptation from a recipe on Allrecipes.com. Enjoy!

Teriyaki Sauce

Ingredients:
1/2 C light brown sugar
1/2 C light soy sauce
1/4 C cider vinegar
1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 t ground ginger
1/4 t ground black pepper
1 T cornstarch
1 T cold water

Directions:
In a suacepan over medium heat, add the vinegar, soy sauce, sugar, garlic, ginger, and pepper. Bring to a slow boil.
Add the cornstarch/water mixture (according to directions) and continue to boil while stirring until the sauce thickens.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (Apr 30, 2010)

teriyaki glazed..it is aready thick. orange juice and honey....awsome!!!!


----------



## pandemonium (May 1, 2010)

thanks i will try this, is it good?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2010)

The best Teriyaki Sauce I ever had was on steaks at a restaurant in Hawaii, when I was stationed there. That was 1969 & 1970, I think the name of the place was "The Rigger", right on the main drag in Honolulu. The waitress wouldn't even take a bribe!
I have been searching for an equal ever since, to no avail.

The sauce was thicker than most, and the taste was unbelievable!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Bearcarver


----------



## sweller (May 2, 2010)

I haven't had any complaints. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And as a matter of fact, I used it yesterday to smoke two batches of wings. Try this one, too! Just add it to a bowl with your wings and fridge for an hour or more:

Sweet, sticky, spicy, southwestern sauce.
A sauce I developed for baby-back ribs, it also goes well on most any grilled or broiled meat. After the sauce goes on the meat, I use the same pan to heat beans. One less thing to wash!
1/3C cider vinegar
1/3C light brown sugar, packed.
1T Garlic powder
1t ground black pepper
1t salt
1t Chpotle powder
Add the vinegar and brown sugar to a small saucepan. Heat to boiling over medium-high heat, stirring continuously. Add the remining ingredients and reduce the heat to a simmer, stirring occaisionally. Continue to simmer until the volume is reduced by 1/2 to 1/3.
Apply liberally to one side of the meat and broil until bubbly and starting o brown (about 2 minutes) At this point, watch carefully as the sauce will burn quickly. Turn the meat and repeat.

I did two batches yesterday (one of each sauce). Four of us reduced two family packs of wings to just five leftover pieces.


----------



## pandemonium (May 6, 2010)

i bought this and want to know what its best on? boneless chicken breasts?


----------



## hhookk (May 6, 2010)

I have tried it on wings, thighs, breasts, salmon and striped bass and it was excellent on them all. I usually marinate the chicken in it for a few hours and then coat with a little more at the end of the cooking process. It really is delicious. Good luck and post some q view when you use it.


----------



## guvna (May 6, 2010)

+1! very very teriyaki is badass


----------



## mythmaster (May 6, 2010)

Wow, you were in Honolulu the same year that I was born there (1969)! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  If you were Army then you might have met or heard of my Grandad, CSM Yarbrough.


----------



## pandemonium (May 6, 2010)

good deal gonna do some breasts on the foreman, havent broke it out in a long time


----------



## meateater (May 7, 2010)

There are others, however I do like Yoshida's. :)


----------



## mics (May 18, 2010)

i use a sauce called huli huli sauce.livin in the northwest,theres alot of asian/hawaiian stores.this is a lite sweet flavored type. sauce. i marinade the chicken over nite and then pop it on the grill.pretty basic,soy sauce,brown sugar,garlic,and ginger.sells in bottles.on the islands its the basic for street corner chicken. of coures,everybody has thier own version of it.


----------



## nwbhoss (May 18, 2010)

Soyvay very very teriyaki is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wingman (May 18, 2010)

I like Yoshidas mixed 50/50 with pineapple jiuce and fine chopped garlic.


----------



## scarbelly (May 18, 2010)

I too like the Soyvay - not a Yoshidas fan. The recipes posted earlier look great and will most definetly get a try


----------



## forktender (May 18, 2010)

Have you tried this ?
http://www.honestfoods.com/islandgir...kigallons.html
we love it ,I buy it buy the gallon,it's awesome on beef ,pork or fowl !


----------

